# Wie viele Fragen?



## Eichhoernchen (18. Juni 2008)

Hi 
meine Anglerprüfung ist ja jetz noch nicht sooo lange her, aber mich intressierts mal wie viel Mögliche fragen die man zum lernen bekommt gibt es denn heute wenn man den Angelschein macht?
und wie viele fragen kommen denn bei der Prüfung dran?

also als meien opa den angelschein gemacht hat waren es so 200 fragen zum lernen, als ich den schein gemacht hab waren es dann schon 1000 fragen zum lernen und bei der Prüfung kamen 50 dran...

sind es heute mehr/weniger oder immernoch so viel?


----------



## flasha (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie viele Fragen?*

Fragebogen mit 60 Fragen (ausgewählt aus insgesamt 341 Fragen) aus folgenden 6 Fachgebieten,  daraus jeweils 10 Fragen.
 Allgemeine Fischkunde 
Spezielle Fischkunde
Gewässerkunde und Fischhege
Natur- und Tierschutz
Gesetzeskunde
Gerätekunde

Mindestens 45 Fragen müssen richtig sein, davon mindestens 6 Fragen
aus jedem Fachgebiet.


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie viele Fragen?*

60 Fragen in der Prüfung aus einem etwa 350 Fragen starkem Katalog, gillt aber nur für NRW


----------



## bodenseepeter (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie viele Fragen?*

In Baden-Württemberg, meinem Bundesland, sind es derzeit wie mir scheint unendlich viele Fragen. Bei genauerem Hinsehen fällt aber auf, dass es maximal 150 verschiedene Fragen sind, die schlicht immer wieder umformuliert werden.

Als ich den Schein machte galt die Maxime, die heute noch unumstößlich ist: "Lernt nicht die Fragen auswendig, sondern versteht den Inhalt. Wenn Ihr das könnt, besteht Ihr jede Prüfung." 

Tight Lines

Peter


----------



## Eichhoernchen (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie viele Fragen?*

also ich hab meinen Angelschein in Rheinland-Pfalz gemacht und hab wie gesagt ein Buch mit ingsgesamt 1000 fragen von  drin


----------



## nairolf (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie viele Fragen?*

Ich wohne inNRW habe mein angelschein aber in Rheinland-Pfalz ge,macht und da mussten wir 1000 Fragen lernen und 50 kamen dran zu 5 Elementen je 10 fragen, dann durfte man allerhäcöhstens bei jedemn element nur 3 Falsch haben, wenn eins falsch war ist direkt nachprüfung(beim mir war das der fall hb aber dann bestanden)
Bei mehr als ein Element mit 3 Fehlern ist man durschgefallen


----------



## angler10 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie viele Fragen?*

hi,
also bei uns in bayern kann man sich ein heft kaufen da stehen ca. 1200 fragen drinn von denen kommen 60 fragen in der prüfung dran die sind aber korekt identisch mit dem frageheft


----------

